#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Cannot Save Export Specification

## ffffloyd

I am new to Access and am trying to export a database in tab separated form so that I can import it to DB2 on another machine.

The first problem I encountered is that it only seems to be able to export one table at a time, not the entire database (unless there is a hidden option that I don't know about).  I am looking at the External Data | Export | Text File selection.  The Text File option becomes unavailable if I highlight more than one table.

All that aside, the thing that renders me unable to proceed is this.  After paging through the wizard to set up the export format, I hit Finish to do the job.  It responds with the message: "An error occurred trying to save import/export specification NAME".  Its default name contains spaces but I have tried replacing spaces with underscores, all the way down to just providing three letters (even one letter) but it always results in an error.  Furthermore, it does not appear to perform the export unless it is able to save that specification.

I am working on a standalone laptop using Windows 7 Professional and Access 2007 (SP2 if that is relevant).

----------


## ffffloyd

Never mind.  I exported the tables to Excel and have created them in tab separated form from there.

Now, how can I add to my own reputation for solving my own problem?  :Wink:

----------

